# not good news



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ray: I will be busy as ever now not because of sales and new babies ,, but one of our does just tested positive for Cl with an abcess that had burst that we didnt see..
I'm devastated.. she is our smallest adult doe a tricolor buckskin named Ginger Ale.. her numbers were low enough that the vet said we should retest her according to the labs findings in a four week secondary blood draw.. so I made the appointment for June 8th,, couldnt get her in any sooner.. anywhere,, yesterday we found another one on the same side.. that soon.. 
so I've cancelled the appointment for the draw and am making an appointment to have her put down..the babies will stay until our herd is cleared or otherwise,, no sales,, no additions.. 
Just wanted all of you to know its not something I would hide..all the goats will be tested in the box in the back of the truck so they dont have to go into the vets barn after all the testing is over with we'll burn the box and sanitize the truck and see about doing the barn and spraying whatever we can.. lots of acreage here and they are free ranged,, yah we're gonna need prayer to get rid of it if we're lucky enough to do so..
and we had just had her bred to the new buck,,
he's gonna be tested along with four others right off the bat.. then four at a time.. the end of this month the whole herd will be shaved down and checked for abcesses,, its too cold at night right now to to do,
please pray for..
Nutmeg,, Gingerale's daughter..
Izzy, Speck, Kimber, Lily, and her daughter Bennili
Moe,, who's hair just started to grow back from shedding way too much
Tony Lama our buck.. 
the twins Pidget and Meewee 
the twins Maxi and Micki
Elsie Mae and her twin Wilma
Pixie mom to Pidget and Meewee
Squirt, Smokey and Laverne and Shirley, twins
Yahtzee, Twister and Jenga
Cisco Izzy's twin brother.
Cocoa the mom to the triplets
and Teatsie who is recovering nicely and hair is starting to cover her scars
Spunky and Spike our twin wethers and 
Wetherby our black and white blue eyed wether
Ironically enough Gingerale tested negative for cae..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug: 
I commend you for your honesty and openess as far as this disease goes, there are not many out there who would be so open.
Prayers are sent that you don't have any more come up with abcesses. :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

ray: I'm so sorry. Are there anyplaces that would take her? A rescue that already has some CL's? :hug: I hope everyone else is ok.

Gina


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry this has happened to you !! Keep God in your heart and we will all pray for you and the goats. God Bless


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about this. You are certainly having more than your share of hardship. Sending lots of hope your way that you can get this cleared without a lot more grief and pain. 

Jan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

IF you can - get some of the inside of the abcess and send to WADDL to have an isolate pulled - then have the isolate sent to Hygia Lab in California and have a vaccine made to protect your ones that are negative so that they do not pick it up!!!

I am so sorry that you are going through this - hugs!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH NO. I am so so sorry about the news. I sure wish I could do something for you. So for now please take these :hug: :hug: and know we are praying ray: for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for you.... ray: and I am so sorry.... you are going through this...  :hug:


----------



## SCC (May 25, 2010)

my heart breaks for you and your herd, keep your chin up :hug:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

well it seems like i need to change vets.. he said there was no vaccine!!!!
both the abcesses burst and dried before we could even know about it.. it hit her hard and fast.. we've had nothing but rain here all week long and it so cold at night yet.. cant wait for warmer weather so we can shave them down..we have a metal water trough for incineration if necessary..
there is no goat rescue in this state.. they will be with us right till the end when and if that comes.. I know Gingerale will be the first to go tho.. I was hoping to start pictures this week but weather has us storms all week it seems..Kelebek can you send me some information on all that.. Washington state is were the testing was done... 
that vet didnt even seem interested in educating me any further..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. :hug: i hope she is the only one who ends up testing positive. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

two more does have tested positive and are showing signs of absesses..I still cant believe that vet said there were no vaccines.. is this state that far behind the times???


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you check on getting the vaccine made? Is there any hope for the one's that are positive or is it just for the one's that are negative? ray: :hug: I've been thinking about you and keeping you and the goats on my prayer list.

Gina


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

well I found what I was looking for as far as research is concerned and there is supposed to be a faciltiy in Colorado that will be making serum for goats they only make it for sheep at this point and they sell the it through jeffers long road ahead of me..not giving up


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Good for you. You and the herd are on sooo many prayer lists right now. We won't forget about you. :hug: 

Gina & the Big Valley Arena Cowboy Church prayer list


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with CL. Sounds like your doing the best you can. I bought a doe last summer who tested positive for Johnes. I was devastated but thankfully I had her in quarantine. It was very nerve wracking when I tested the rest of my herd later. My nerves still won't be at ease until next years test are negative again. Good luck!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead of putting your doe down have you thought of using formalin on the abcess?


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

her counts are too high..and she is no longer with us.. the second test came back..she had two abcesses..


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Sad to say but I would've put her down too. It's hard to do but understandable. We waited until we had 2 positives with the one doe and then my husband put her down.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

so far the total is four does with it.. Ginger ale wasnt pregnant or nursing and Pixie wasnt either.. the other two does were nursing..here's waiting on their second testing...so far no one else is showing signs.. and the abcess ( spelling) is showing up just below the ear lobes behind the jaw..
I've got to say thank you for all the prayers and support .. its been hard but I'm taking the emotional loss a lot better than I thought I would..


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, Silvergramma. :hug: It's good to see you here. ray: are still being said and sent. Bless you and the goats.

Gina


----------

